# Snakehead hunting underway



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Been a few times this week, old RFK was the best bet, Bumpy Oak is still too early and Waterfront park has a few, but watch out for the Ranger.....he is a bad man who WREAK YOUR DAY. No licence? BLAM! You're dead. You can't fish if your dead SO DON'T EVEN TRY.

Heard a rumor that there was a sh caught in greenbelt lake this year; those things end up everywhere. They should really pop in the Pax and Artemesia is just a matter of time. 

Must say that the numbers are low due to overfishing, so I have started throwing all mine back. 

Anyone heard of them being caught in any other lakes?

No, I haven't caught any and YES I'm losing my touch.


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Been a few times this week, old RFK was the best bet, Bumpy Oak is still too early and Waterfront park has a few, but watch out for the Ranger.....he is a bad man who WREAK YOUR DAY. No licence? BLAM! You're dead. You can't fish if your dead SO DON'T EVEN TRY.
> 
> Heard a rumor that there was a sh caught in greenbelt lake this year; those things end up everywhere. They should really pop in the Pax and Artemesia is just a matter of time.
> 
> ...


Pete... I have been looking for them as well... Went to bumpy... Nothing but it looks good. A couple years ago they drained it and people was grabbing them up out the mud along the banks as the water was draining. Haven't been the same since. I drove around to a couple places along 227 and 228. Seen a few but they wouldn't bite. I'm going out this weekend to find some I need a few for my pound that is flooded with frogs.


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

They HV been catching them at mallows tho.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You guys need to fish with AndyPat. He doesn't go looking for them; they just seem to find him. Hey Pete glad to see you posting again.


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Old bumpy oak is dead.Overfished to tha max.I was fishing it 6 years ago before anyone new and now hardley even see one there


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> You guys need to fish with AndyPat. He doesn't go looking for them; they just seem to find him. Hey Pete glad to see you posting again.


I was ordered to come back or Sand Flea said he would kill me.

I'm back, but under protest.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Jamal: Breaking the law! Breaking the law!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I was ordered to come back or Sand Flea said he would kill me.
> 
> I'm back, but under protest.


Whatever the reason it's nice to see your wit and humor back. BTW how's your PETA girlfriend?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Try to follow Joe Bruce he will find one in your bath tub as long as u rinse the PETA hair out.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Whatever the reason it's nice to see your wit and humor back. BTW how's your PETA girlfriend?


She rules me with an iron thumb....but she's still hot as hell. If only I were still allowed to fish.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Jamal: Breaking the law! Breaking the law!!!


I use to hear that a lot on my marine radio years ago fishing the Bay and Chester River. Breaking the law! Breaking the law!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Jamal, tell us more about your pond, let me know when its stocked with sh. Make sure our ranger friend doesn't catch you.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

There isn't a woman on this planet hot enough to tell me not to fish. :--|


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> There isn't a woman on this planet hot enough to tell me not to fish. :--|


The way I look at it is if she really loves you she'd never stop you from fishing. I've been married for 51 yrs and can't remember one time when she said NO.:fishing:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Some of our friends use to say to Pat/my wife, how can you stand him going fishing all the time. We got married Sept. 11, 1960. Still going fishing almost every morning, and still married.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

My wife tells me to go fishing. Should I be worried?

Nice to see you on the board again Pete.


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

Good to hear from you SP - tell us more about RFK- are you talking about Kingman lake or further south? How many snakeheads did you catch or spot?

Irie


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

you must be talking about saying no to fishing...


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Jamal, tell us more about your pond, let me know when its stocked with sh. Make sure our ranger friend doesn't catch you.


He can come looking. I live n DC . 😆😆😆


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

So yes I need some for my pond. Maybe I can restock bumpy&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Irie_Angler said:


> Good to hear from you SP - tell us more about RFK- are you talking about Kingman lake or further south? How many snakeheads did you catch or spot?
> 
> Irie


Kingman lake is a great spot for big snakehead. I saw one last week that was around three feet long. Saw quite a few that day.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

jaymal said:


> So yes I need some for my pond. Maybe I can restock bumpy&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


Bumpy is fed by the Matawoman when it floods. They get in and stay until fall.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Twinkies said:


> My wife tells me to go fishing. Should I be worried?
> 
> Nice to see you on the board again Pete.


Yes, it's a bad sign, but enjoy it anyway. Would you prefer to stay home and watch the Hallmark channel?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Headed down to Waterfront park, but wearing my cammies to avoid the park ranger who would haul me off to prison for my illegal snakehead activities. 

I'm the one who stocked these beautiful creatures in our lakes and rivers. Furthermore, I welcome their evil tyranny into my life. I am but a useful tool of the blessed northern snakehead and only live that I may serve them.

Can't wait to stock my freezer with a few.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, it's me or the park ranger. I'll fight for snakeheads and their right to procreate, he can fight for JT Hooker and other famous TV cop shows.

Off I go....I fear no man..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd rather eat snake heads than cow nose rays any day


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> I'd rather eat snake heads than cow nose rays any day


I'd rather drink beer than eat dinner...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I'd rather drink beer than eat dinner...


I'd rather fish than reading this thread..


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Lol!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I am going to fish after reading this thread.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I'd rather drink beer than eat dinner...


Fish on the grill and a pint of lager


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a theory that ALL FISH are bisexual.

Discuss...


----------

